# Towing a layout boat?



## tonyhomer (Aug 15, 2011)

Until now thats been almost impossible unless you needed a trailer and 2 trucks to get the layout to the hunting grounds. Not no more


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aF-8d1L-eiM"]Waterfowl Works New UFO - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

I think that these are nice boats but not much of a tow test. About the time you plan on towing your layout out on calm seas and the wind picks up and your dealing with 3 foot plus waves then what? You best have room on board the tender. I bet in some rollers that would fill with water. Looked like in there video a ton of spray made it in the boat too that may have to be sponged out while hunting. The boat did take a little chop pretty well though. I didnt see the part on how you dont require to have a separate trailor to get it to the lake.


----------



## WoW. (Aug 11, 2011)

Were their pics of the inside of the cockpit when you finished?


----------



## WoW. (Aug 11, 2011)

sswhitelightning said:


> I think that these are nice boats but not much of a tow test. About the time you plan on towing your layout out on calm seas and the wind picks up and your dealing with 3 foot plus waves then what? You best have room on board the tender. I bet in some rollers that would fill with water. Looked like in there video a ton of spray made it in the boat too that may have to be sponged out while hunting. The boat did take a little chop pretty well though. I didnt see the part on how you dont require to have a separate trailor to get it to the lake.


Now, now, don't mess up his advertisement with legitimate concerns.


----------



## jonesy16 (Sep 19, 2011)

I can't believe I just watched about three minutes worth of a lay out boat being towed. lol


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

jonesy16 said:


> I can't believe I just watched about three minutes worth of a lay out boat being towed. lol


With a disclaimer at the end :lol:


----------



## bowhuntordie (Mar 24, 2007)

jonesy16 said:


> I can't believe I just watched about three minutes worth of a lay out boat being towed. lol


:lol::lol::lol: i was waiting for it to lift and spin then hit the water and explode!


----------



## jonesy16 (Sep 19, 2011)

bowhuntordie said:


> :lol::lol::lol: i was waiting for it to lift and spin then hit the water and explode!


That's why i watched at least three minutes worth.....had to be a climax in there somewhere!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

Well...that was pretty good, way more than id do towing a layout boat.
My concern is the amount of shadow and spash while the big boy was takin an afternoon nap in her.
It appears that the box was deepend to allow high speed towing (just a guess). I'll keep my original UFO that lays nice and flat


----------



## tonyhomer (Aug 15, 2011)

Okay tough crowd. LOL

First I'll address the rough water. Indeed if it gets real rough you best be able to bring it on board. and thats the beauty of it. it dont weigh much more than the original UFO so it can easily be lifted right onto the tender if needed.

Second water inside the boat, well believe it or not it was pretty much dry. Suprised us as well and didnt even think to video a dry cockpit it wouldnt have mattered. But I have no reason to lie. It was dry and that was without a spray shield. Dry enough I coulld hunt it as is without getting wet anyway.

Sorry to disappoint ya that it didnt grow wings and fly away and come crashing back to the water. But it could happen i assure you. We recommend some ballast weight during the tow to keep it down. we used 40lbs in this video. I can tell you this much. we lost one off a roof rack a couple years ago doing 70 down the highway and the boat survived with just a few road rash marks that were fixed and it went right back into service the next day. 

Lastly the design is unique for sure and has been copyrighted to protect it from others using it or a very similar design as its so unique you cant make it close. basically its the same or nothing. LOL

So yes it does right about 1" higher than a normal UFO does but thats not the end of the world. again balast weight will solve that. Diver Down, Im with ya I still love my original UFO design and wont give it up. But people make requests and well we have provided for them as well. 

I do gotta say I even impressed myself once again with the design with this one guys. 

The beauty of it is its towable, tows great and can be carried onboard if needed.

Stop by this weekend and check it out. Bring your tender we'll take it for a spin if ya like.


----------



## tonyhomer (Aug 15, 2011)

jonesy16 said:


> I can't believe I just watched about three minutes worth of a lay out boat being towed. lol


LOL got any other layout videos of a layout boat being towed 30mph around a lake thats 3+ minutes long? LOL


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

I'm assuming you are now a sponsor?


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

For a guy with a smaller tender or unable to lift a layout into one this will definatly fit the bill. (pun untended)


----------



## WoW. (Aug 11, 2011)

tonyhomer said:


> Lastly the design is unique for sure and has been copyrighted to protect it from others using it or a very similar design as its so unique you cant make it close. basically its the same or nothing. LOL


From what I read on another forum, Copy Craft Works, copyrighted or unique or whatever, it all can get copied or sold as an original. Just sayin'--it happens with layouts, dekes, even lanyards.:lol:


----------



## tonyhomer (Aug 15, 2011)

TSS Caddis said:


> I'm assuming you are now a sponsor?


Not yet, still waiting to hear back from someone. Almost as bad as the refuge. Luckily Im not trying to sell anything yet. just showing a video of the fun from last night.


----------



## WoW. (Aug 11, 2011)

tonyhomer said:


> But I have no reason to lie.


 




tonyhomer said:


> Not yet, still waiting to hear back from someone. Almost as bad as the refuge. Luckily Im not trying to sell anything yet. just showing a video of the fun from last night.


 
Right....the promotion video of yours was merely about fun, nothing at all about your products. Ok, if you say so.:lol:


----------



## tonyhomer (Aug 15, 2011)

WoW. said:


> Right....the promotion video of yours was merely about fun, nothing at all about your products. Ok, if you say so.:lol:


Dude, give it a rest. The boat isnt for sale yet. just posting some video of it. And as I said Trying to contact someone about sponsorship and have been. Guys spam on here all the time that are not listed as sponsors under there names. 

Hope ya enjoyed the video.


----------



## WoW. (Aug 11, 2011)

tonyhomer said:


> Dude, give it a rest. The boat isnt for sale yet. just posting some video of it. And as I said Trying to contact someone about sponsorship and have been. Guys spam on here all the time that are not listed as sponsors under there names.
> 
> Hope ya enjoyed the video.


*"just posting a video of it"*

Ok...:lol:

FYI: 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Promotion_(marketing)


BTW: I didn't see anything but what looked like a lenghty advertisement and I generally find very little to enjoy with ads.


----------



## Timber (Jan 1, 2009)

Nice video. Always a few who don't like something. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

I wouldnt expect a layout of any kind to be pulled fast across rough water. If it could handle that it would most likely be built wrong for layout hunting. I guess if you can easily pull it on and off the boat why bother with towing it. If you need room in the tender boat for other stuff your still screwed if it gets rough then. This cant be a marketing video. This would be a much better video if it had a bunch of dead birds on it and empty hulls still smokin. Then showing some other layouts with no birds and full of water sinking. It would only amp it up if a person could sign on my man craig foster from flyway highway. Thats some marketing that hooks me.


----------

